# Slide 7.0 kaufen



## TTerminator (25. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein AM und bin nach längerer Suche beim Radon gelandet. Finde Preis/Leistung passen. Nur scheinen die Mitarbeiter in Bonn stark überfordert zu sein, am Telefon sehr kurz angebunden und zu technischen Fragen kommt: könnte, sollte, vielleicht..

Wie seid Ihr mit denen zufrieden? Habe mich hier schon etwas eingelesen und überlege nun hinzufahren und eins vor Ort zu kaufen, was meint Ihr? Sind gut 230km 

Würde gerne die Kind Shock nachrüsten, welchen Durchmesser brauche ich und wie breit ist denn der Lenker von Syntace? Ist der Vector 2014 laut Liste.. Fals das jemand zufällig im Kopf hat 

Ach ja, bis zum Oktoberfest warten oder können die vielleicht vor Ort noch etwas am Preis machen?

Danke schon mal für die Info´s

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## romanb7 (25. September 2011)

Wir waren gestern grad da und haben 2 Slide gekauft.
Waren schon das zweite mal da.
Wenn du selbst mal auf nem Samstag da bist, weißt du warum die am Telefon so kurz angebunden bist.

Hab unsere "Erfahrungen" hier vorhin gepostet -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8757699#post8757699

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall hinzufahren, wir hatten 400km eine Strecke.
Nur ob ich zum Oktoberfest hinfahren würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wenn du siehst was da auf nem normalen Samstag los ist, möchtest du dir garnicht vorstellen wie es am übernächsten Wochenende wird.

Der Lenker ist 700mm, aber sieht aus wie von nem Trekkingrad, is halt geschmackssache.
Bei unseren war es gestern das erste was rausgeflogen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefston (25. September 2011)

TTerminator schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich suche ein AM und bin nach längerer Suche beim Radon gelandet. Finde Preis/Leistung passen. Nur scheinen die Mitarbeiter in Bonn stark überfordert zu sein, am Telefon sehr kurz angebunden und zu technischen Fragen kommt: könnte, sollte, vielleicht..
> 
> Wie seid Ihr mit denen zufrieden? Habe mich hier schon etwas eingelesen und überlege nun hinzufahren und eins vor Ort zu kaufen, was meint Ihr? Sind gut 230km
> ...



Bei meinem 2011er Slide ist der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze 31,4 mm. Ob eine 31,6er in das Sattelrohr passt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Zur Not kann man aber wohl auf 31,6 mm aufreiben lassen (Info aus dem Forum).

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## TTerminator (25. September 2011)

Danke für die Infos. 
Hatte da schon öfter angerufen, auf in der Woche vormittags. Immer das selbe.. Naja, dann muß halt Personal her wenn der Lader so brummt. 

Auf welchen Lenker habt Ihr gewechselt? 

Mit der Sattelstütze bin ich jetzt etwas unsicher, hat viell jemand die KS verbaut und kann mir sagen ob das gut passt?

Grüße


----------



## lovac (25. September 2011)

Hallo,
bei meinem Radon Slide 8 habe ich KS i950 verbaut. Bevor sie rein kam, habe ich eine normale Stütze( 31,6mm) versucht rein zu kriegen. Mit leichte Drehbewegungen ( 5-6 Mal wiederholt) habe ich  nötigen Raum für KS geschafft. Eigentlich müsste sie auch so rein passen, aber ich wollte keine Kratzer an der Stütze haben. 
Gruß


----------



## romanb7 (25. September 2011)

TTerminator schrieb:


> Auf welchen Lenker habt Ihr gewechselt?



SIXPACK Menace


----------



## FFreak (25. September 2011)

stefston schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2011er Slide ist der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze 31,4 mm. Ob eine 31,6er in das Sattelrohr passt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Zur Not kann man aber wohl auf 31,6 mm aufreiben lassen (Info aus dem Forum).
> 
> Grüße
> Stefan



Bei meinem Slide AM 8.0 Foreseason war eine 31,4mm verbaut, die aber eigentlich nicht reigehört hätte, da eine 31,6mm KS950i perfekt einfach so reingeflutscht ist. Musste nix nachbearbeiten.


----------



## TTerminator (25. September 2011)

Was bitte ist ein Foreseason?


----------



## Bench (26. September 2011)

ein Vorserienmodell, gibts bei Radon zwischen den Saisonen.

da verbauen sie, was sie noch im Lager haben oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2011)

TTerminator schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> Hatte da schon öfter angerufen, auf in der Woche vormittags. Immer das selbe.. *Naja, dann muß halt Personal her wenn der Lader so brummt.*
> 
> Auf welchen Lenker habt Ihr gewechselt?
> ...


Da läuft schon ziemlich viel rum.

Am besten ist aber die zentrale anrufen und dich dann weiterleiten lassen!

Ich find den org. eigentlich ganz nett. Liegt halt nicht im trend der immer breiteren lenker, aber jeder hat ja seine eigenen vorlieben. Und gefahren wird das radon eh von der freundin, was will die mit 740 oder gar 780mm


----------



## Vectrafahrer (28. September 2011)

Ich hab schon bestellt freue mich schon drauf auf slide 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vectrafahrer (1. Oktober 2011)

So bin heute zum ersten mal mit slide 7.0 gefahren ich muss echt sagen spitze ohne was zu nölen, die laufräder rollt sehr gut die bremse muss noch einfahren sonst geil. und die gabel bin im moment 120mm gefahren und hinten hart eingestellt top für die strasse und berg rauf und berg ab bin ich vorne mal auf 150mm federweg eingestellt und hinten weich eingestellt bei schotterstrecke. also meine beurteilung sagt  1plus


----------

